# Developing film at Wal-Mart



## Esher

Does anyone know if Wal-Mart will develop film without making prints? I don't want their prints. I want the negatives so I can scan them. I'm trying to save some money on my developing costs.

By the way, I live in a small town in the mountains which means that Wal-Mart is my only option unless I drive an hour.


----------



## Quizbiz

Wouldn't it just be easy to ask them or call them?


----------



## Esher

I was already on the forum and had it on my mind. I thought that someone may know.


----------



## Nikon Fan

I've had just that done here at my walmart before!!! I also have them run onto cd, and make my own prints.  So you should be able to do it...but hopefully your walmart employees aren't like the ones here and try to charge a different price everytime b/c no one knows what they're doing


----------



## AIRIC

If they can't get the price right, what do you think they are doing to the chemistry?? 

Eric


----------



## ShutteredEye

:lmao:  :lmao:     :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Contra|Brett|

Go to a Ritz Camera location: KITS, Inkleys, Camera World, Cameras West, Wolf Camera.  Develope only is 4.50


----------



## fadingaway1986

we are sort of the equivalent of wal mart here... we charge $2 for developing... 

I think the best thing would be to give them a call and ask. and ask for the cost...


----------



## elsaspet

Best yet, try www.mpics.com.  They have fantastic prices.  Actually Wolf Camera turned me on to them.  They do great work.


----------



## Esher

Contra|Brett| said:
			
		

> Go to a Ritz Camera location: KITS, Inkleys, Camera World, Cameras West, Wolf Camera.  Develope only is 4.50



I could go to Wolf Camera but it is 1.5 hours from me. I live in a small town in the mountains. I have beautiful views but no photo developers except Wal-Mart.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## Rogue Monk

What about developing it yourself? All you'd need is the developer tank, some chemicals and a dark place to transfer the film.

You might wreck your first roll or two, but once you get the hang of it, its easier and can even be cheaper.


----------



## GerryDavid

Walmart here charges only $3 or $3.50 cdn for developing 24 exposures.  I think its $3 or $4 for a picture cd, but the quality really sucks and its not even 2mp.


----------



## fadingaway1986

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> I think its $3 or $4 for a picture cd, but the quality really sucks and its not even 2mp.



I agree on that, I thought I would do it at work, just to have a play.. and i got the photos home... and uhh.. I wouldn't touch a picture cd again with a 10 foot pole!

Very pixely, grainy, yucky pics.


----------



## GerryDavid

Apperantly a picture cd can turn out good if the operator knows what thier doing, but most are min wage workers that are just there for the paycheck.  If you find someone that knows how to use the machine properly, and doesnt mind boosting the resolution to pro sizes, it would be worth it.  Ive heard of some that work at costco doing this, after the worker asked the maintenance guy *that knows how to use the machine, that comes in time to time*  how to use the machine properly.

Its probably just easier to get a negative scanner, or better yet, get a job at a place that has a huge drum scanner, thats very professional and see if you can use it offhours.  :0)


----------



## AIRIC

For the most part the systems that are in Costco and Wallmart scan on 4base that is 300dpi at 4x6. The machines are capable of a 16base scan equal to an 8x12 and 300dpi. Blacks have just started the 16base service as an upgrade that includes gold CDs for longer archive life. 

Eric


----------



## Esher

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> Its probably just easier to get a negative scanner, or better yet, get a job at a place that has a huge drum scanner, thats very professional and see if you can use it offhours.  :0)



Actually, I already have a negative/slide scanner.   

That was the point of this thread. I want to be able to get the negatives from WalMart with paying extra for the printing.

BTW, I spoke to the "kid" at my Wal-Mart and I can get the film processed without prints. :thumbup:


----------



## NikonChick

Esher said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Wal-Mart will develop film without making prints? I don't want their prints. I want the negatives so I can scan them. I'm trying to save some money on my developing costs.
> 
> By the way, I live in a small town in the mountains which means that Wal-Mart is my only option unless I drive an hour.



Ive worked in a few labs including walmart. Ive never heard of one that wouldnt develop only. That said though, get prints done of a few rolls anyway. You might get some idea of how well they maintain their chemistry this way. If they never do any colour or density corections, then chances are that they cant be bothered with the chemistry either. (the adjustments are coded on the back... NNN N is no adjustment to CMY Density) And dont be too quick to knock a cheap lab... we produced better prints in the walmart I worked in than we did in the 'pro lab' I worked in.

hope this helps


----------



## panchromatic

I work at a photostore, we charge 2.99 for a develop only (C41) and we mantain our chems very well.  I have seen people bring pics and negs from walmart that are absolutely horrible.  Sometimes I wonder what they put in their chemistry.  

-Ryan


----------



## Esher

panchromatic said:
			
		

> I work at a photostore, we charge 2.99 for a develop only (C41) and we mantain our chems very well.  I have seen people bring pics and negs from walmart that are absolutely horrible.  Sometimes I wonder what they put in their chemistry.
> 
> -Ryan



Well, I'm going to try the Wal-Mart here. At $1.24 + tax I won't be out much. I'm not going to use them for anything but test shots until I feel confident in them.

If they don't work out, I'll have to give up film photography and stick to digital.


----------



## dadag

That was useful. I'm in the same situation. THanks


----------



## mwcfarms

LOL things might have changed in the 5 years that has passed since this thread was active. :er:


----------



## djacobox372

A small town in the mountains has nothing except a wall mart??  That's sad, the town is doomed.


----------

